# reparacion de amplificador sony



## jechu094 (Mar 3, 2008)

hola a todos, abro este foro porque resulta que tengo un amplificador sony str-v25 me lo mandaron de venezuela y cuando llego aqui no funcionava pero un dia prendio milagrosamente, despues de varios dias se volvio a dañar   lo que le pasa es que no hace nada (no sirve el fm, ni el aux, ni la cassetera NADA) pero tu lo enciendes y prende (porque se escucha un sonido y se ilumina la aguja del fm, tambien se ilumina el panel frontal y todos los botones cuando los undes)

ah tambien tiene unas luces en forma de vumetro iluminavan cuando el amplificador servia pero ahora son las unicas luces que no prenden a menos de que le pegues al amplificador en la parte izquierda pero se apagan secuancialmente (una despues de otra)

espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## jechu094 (Jun 1, 2008)

bueno ya logre que funcionara soldando punto por punto pero el problema ahora es que de las cuatro salidas nada mas sirven dos


----------

